# Waren an der Müritz und DDD???



## Fedex (9. Mai 2004)

Hi, ich wollt mal wissen ob man in Waren ,oder nähere Umgebung, irgendwo Dirt oder
vielleicht sogar Dh fahren kann. Wir sind dort oben immer aufm Zeltplatz aber ich weiß net 
ob es da oben etwas zum rocken gibt. Wär schick, wenn mir jemand etwas posten 
könnte! 

mfg Fedex


----------



## Fedex (10. Mai 2004)

nix???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zecke80 (11. Mai 2004)

wo isn datt  , vielleicht kann ich dir ja doch weiterhelfen


----------



## Fedex (11. Mai 2004)

@zecke80 Das wäre Sehr geil!
Das is am nördlichsten Zipfel von der Müritz.(gößter See deuschlands)
Ich habe mal 2 Bilder angehängt. 

mfg Fedex


----------



## zecke80 (15. Mai 2004)

nee ey! sorry, da kenn ich mich jetzt echt nich aus. Hmm. ist nen bissl doof, dass du aus Jena kommst, sonst hättest du auf der Anreise nen kleinen Stop in Niedersachsen machen können, hier lässt sich schon was finden. aber wär ja wohl nen kleiner Umweg   

Happy Trails!


----------



## Rübezahl (17. November 2005)

Ich wohn in waren   hier gibt es wenig in der art        dat einzige wat ich kenn ist die wolfsschlucht.Die liegt am nördlichem ende des tiefwarensees  die haben wir schon ein bischen ausebaut.Erwarte aber nichts dolles


----------



## Xerre (14. März 2009)

in/um Neubrandenburg(?) solls doch was geben oder? (schau mal auf dirtforce.de)


----------



## Xerre (28. März 2009)

Um Teterow rum die ecke in der Mecklenburgischen Schweiz scheints ja etwas hüglig zu sein (zb. Hardtberg 124m und daneben noch einer mit 122m, Höher sind die Müggelberge/Teufelsberg in Berlin doch auch nicht,
) würd mich mal interressieren ob dort Downhillmäßig was zu fahren geht?? ..oder ist das alles noch unberühter Wald


----------



## theonlyone (2. Oktober 2009)

jep, hier geht was http://www.unterholz.zweirad-hassem...-streckeneroffnung-mit-erstem-downhillrennen/


----------



## UrbanBiker2018 (20. Juni 2018)

tut noch jemand in Waren biken??!!!


----------

